# First Look: 2010 EOS interior and new colors!



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

I really like the new refreshed interior. The CC steering wheel looks good in the Eos interior and the white gauges look good to me. I also like the teak and red seats, I just wish the other parts of the interior were that color too instead of black... oh well


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonder what the teak interior looks like....


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (ialonso)*

wonder no more!


----------



## TuscaniElisaV6 (Jun 20, 2003)

do you guys have VIN on em yet?
see if I can haggle on the remaining 09's


----------



## Steve0 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (iPinch)*

Oh baby that's what I like! If only they'd had a thunder gray/teak color combination last April, when I was buying. If only!


----------

